# Voorburg croppers?



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Came across these voorburg shield croppers while doing some other research and can't find much info about them online. I was wondering if they are as "playfull","fun" and "personable" as the pygmies and brunners? And how do they compare to those two breeds in size? Also, how Are they as breeders? Anything else you can tell me about them would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Armani, Voorburgs are smaller size pouters with the same friendly disposition as most pouters. They also make excellent parents. Joe


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks joe.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

they are bigger than pygmies and brunners... still very easy to train and very responsive, good breeders too.


----------

